# Hair Cut



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla gets her first hair cut on Friday. Will post some before and after pictures.
She has so much hair at the moment, hopefully she'll behave for the groomer so we can get a full cut done.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cant wait to see her.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see the before and after pictures. 

I don't know about other dogs, but Benny's usually so scared at the groomer's that he's very well behaved!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

hope all goes well! can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa had her first haircut yesterday and now she looks all skiny with a fluffy head and tail!  im glad its been done but ill also be glad when it starts to grow back and she looks fluffy again!!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Dawny said:


> hi wispa had her first haircut yesterday and now she looks all skiny with a fluffy head and tail!  im glad its been done but ill also be glad when it starts to grow back and she looks fluffy again!!


I would love to see some pics


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

OOh, I look forward to seeing these pics. I need to take Bobby for his first trim soon - his feet are getting to look like 2 fluff balls!

I am a bit reluctant becasuse I sort of like his unruly, curly look he has and dont really want him to look 'neat' lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mum2bobs said:


> OOh, I look forward to seeing these pics. I need to take Bobby for his first trim soon - his feet are getting to look like 2 fluff balls!
> 
> I am a bit reluctant becasuse I sort of like his unruly, curly look he has and dont really want him to look 'neat' lol.


lol they dont look neet for long, a good dip in a pond or a run and a role in some long wet grass and they are all shaggy again lol


----------



## Allie Ann (Aug 3, 2010)

Had Abbie cut last Tuesday (Aust time) and she was 11 months old. The groomer was carefully chosen and she said I had done a good job keeping the matts out...but I had been brushing her every day since she was 2 months old.
She looked like a different dog. I was in two minds about getting her done as I like long haired dogs..hence I got a Spoodle!! But now she is clipped she looks lovely and she seems so proud of herself. So much easier to brush now. Not sure how long it will last but since we live near the beach and she loves water I am sure she will benefit.
I wanted her first time to be a good experience and she loved it...was all excited and greeted the groomer like a long lost friend.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like everything went well!  Any pics?


----------



## Allie Ann (Aug 3, 2010)

I posted 'before and after' photos. Just look for Abbie's before and after photos. Not sure how to do it on this line.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kendall

Poppy needs a hair cut. I think with winter coming in and her tendancy to roll in cow dung it would be easier all round. I don't want her cut into the wood though, is there a name for a cut that would leave a bit on the body and leave her with her fluffy face. Do you know any good groomers in Glasgow with experience of cutting Cockapoos?

Thanks

Angela


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i go to a groomer close to home who lets me clip them myself because she is a friend of a frid.

its a case of asking people in the dog park who they go to, word of mouth is the best. talk with the groomer and aske them what they thing. you could always as for a lamb cut like a poodle. but make sure toy tell them you want the beard left.


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

*hair cuts*

I got Toffee done last week, i did her myself when it was really hot and didnt make a bad job but thought i would have her done proffesionally. I dont think the groomer had done a cockapoo before and called her a misfit lol!!!
Anyway next time i will ask for her beard to be kept on as she looks a bit flat faced, my hubby now calls her flat face and my labradoodle long face!!
Overall pleased with her cut and she also seems really pleased with herself, seems more affectionate???
When we go to the local woods tom and she has a swim it wont take her 8 hours to dry off !!


----------



## Allie Ann (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are two photos of Abbie.

I will have to have her done again before November as it will get too hot and the groomer say she needs a few weeks notice as it is her busy time.

Her hair is growing so fast and she is as soft as a toy bear.

I love my spoodle..she is the joy of my life.

Thanks for this great site. 
cheers 
Alliexxx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww she's a pretty girl.


----------

